# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Drive ASD 24 AA báo lỗi

## tranphong248

Chào các bác. Nhờ các bác chẩn bệnh dùm con drive ASD 24AA nhà em ah. Tình trạng bệnh:
- Khi chỉ cấp nguồn thì đèn ALARM nhấp nháy 8 lần ( không có tiếng relay)
- Khi cắm motor và jac tín hiệu thì đèn ALARM nhấp nháy liên tục (kèm theo tiếng relay nhảy) - dùng tay xoay trục motor thì xoay được và trong khi xoay đèn ALARM không nhấp nháy và cũng không có tiếng relay).
Em đã test motor với drive khác thì motor không có vấn đề gì ah. Kính nhờ các bác ngó qua giúp e ah. Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## h-d

bác đo các đầu cấp pha cho động cơ, nếu chập là chết FET

----------

tranphong248

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chào các bác. Nhờ các bác chẩn bệnh dùm con drive ASD 24AA nhà em ah. Tình trạng bệnh:
> - Khi chỉ cấp nguồn thì đèn ALARM nhấp nháy 8 lần ( không có tiếng relay)
> - Khi cắm motor và jac tín hiệu thì đèn ALARM nhấp nháy liên tục (kèm theo tiếng relay nhảy) - dùng tay xoay trục motor thì xoay được và trong khi xoay đèn ALARM không nhấp nháy và cũng không có tiếng relay).
> Em đã test motor với drive khác thì motor không có vấn đề gì ah. Kính nhờ các bác ngó qua giúp e ah. Cảm ơn các bác.


Sao cụ thích cắm motor vào khi driver đang có điện vậy, dể ngủm dàn công suất bên trong lắm đấy

----------

tranphong248

----------


## Gamo

Nếu ngủm dàn công suất thì bác kiểm tra xem con nào ngủm, mua mấy con IGBT giống y chang về thay thử xem sao? Alphastep có cách ly, ngủm công suất thì phần điều khiển vẫn còn sống, loại IGBT trong alphastep cũng ko đắt, có thể phải thay cả con opto drive

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

> Sao cụ thích cắm motor vào khi driver đang có điện vậy, dể ngủm dàn công suất bên trong lắm đấy


Ko phải cắm lúc có điện ah. E làm từng bước: ngắt điện ròi mới cắm vô ah. Nhưng lạ một điều là khi đã kết nối các thiết bị với nhau và cấp điện thì vẫn xoay được cốt motor ah.
@gamo, h-d: Để e mần xem sao ah. Cụ nào còn có cao kiến xin chỉ giáo giúp e ợ. Thanks
Đem về e để một thời gian giờ lôi ra nó bị vạy đau quá các bác ợ

----------


## Gamo

Vẫn xoay được là dòng ko qua motor rùi bác. Xoay tay có thể tạo ra dòng cảm ứng đánh lừa driver nên nó ko alarm khi đang xoay thui.

Dòng ko qua motor thì có thể là do nó alarm nên phần logic ra lệnh nhả, hoặc con opto lái IGBT ngủm hoặc con IGBT ngủm

Còn relay thì nó nhảy lúc khởi động thui. Đang chạy ít khi nhảy trừ trường hợp alarm nặng

----------

tranphong248

----------


## vanlam1102

các bác giúp em với, diver ASD24A-A nó nháy đèn 8 lần, driver thì em để lâu không chạy, trước thì nó vẫn chạy bình thường.
Các bác có cao kiến giúp em với ạ.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## Gamo

Cắm motor vào rồi bật driver xem sao?

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## solero

tháo driver ra vệ sinh cái cáp và chân rắc từ board điều khiển xuống board công suất (làm cẩn thận không hỏng), 90% là khỏi bệnh.

----------

tranphong248, vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

> Cắm motor vào rồi bật driver xem sao?


em cắm 2 3 cái motor luôn rồi bác ạ, vẫn không lên




> tháo driver ra vệ sinh cái cáp và chân rắc từ board điều khiển xuống board công suất (làm cẩn thận không hỏng), 90% là khỏi bệnh.


driver có dễ hỏng không các bác, lúc em tháo sợi cáp từ bo công suất lên bo điều khiển thấy có cái mạt nhôm, ko biết có làm chập cháy gì ko.

----------


## solero

Không dễ hỏng đâu bác. Nhưng có mạt nhôm thì ko nói trước được gì. 

Tháo mạch ra (đeo găng tay thì tốt-chống tĩnh điện)
Lấy khí nén và chổi lông vệ sinh sạch 2 mạch đi. 
Tháo cái cáp ra lấy cồn hoặc xăng chấm tăm bông chà rửa bề mặt cáp.
Lấy rp7 xịt vào 2 chân cắm. Lấy cáp cắm vào rút ra chục lần. Xong lấy khí nén thổi sạch rp7 ở đó đi. 

Lắp vào xem ok không?

----------

tranphong248, vanlam1102

----------


## inhainha

Nếu chữa không khỏi thì ghé mình, mình bán cho cái drive chạy mạng lấy phần công suất thay vào nhé.

----------


## tranhung123456

nếu bác có drive tương tự nên tháo cả hai tráo đổi rồi test xem hư phần trên điều khiển hay phần công xuất

----------

